# Tropica plant growth specialised fertiliser



## Danny (11 Feb 2013)

Would it be any good for a low fish stock fairly low plant stock 50L tank?


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Feb 2013)

What's so special about it? Why not just use what you're using now?

Cheers,


----------



## Dan Crawford (11 Feb 2013)

It's hard to say but based on a "low plant stock" tank I think you'd be better off with the "premium" version as it doesn't contain N+P. It's really hard to give you a definitive answer because everyone's idea of "low stock" is different. Hopefully your fish will supply your plants with the N+P that they require.


----------



## Danny (11 Feb 2013)

I have never used any kind of ferts and it will be a new set up, the fish stock will be maybe 12 cardinal tetra in total, some shrimp and three types of plant
Echinodorus Tenellus
Hemianthus callitrichoides cuba
Lindernia Rotundifolia


----------



## Ady34 (11 Feb 2013)

Danny said:


> Would it be any good for a low fish stock fairly low plant stock 50L tank?


 
Hi Danny,
yeah the specialised fertiliser has all the macro and micro nutrients that plants require. The tropica premium only has trace elements.
Its an easy to use fertiliser, as are other pre-mixed solutions as you just dose as per instructions and it takes away any seemingly daunting calculations of say EI fertilisers where you mix your own from dry salts.
Even with a light plant load personally i would still use a comprehensive fertiliser then there can be no shortfall. You will probably get away with just the recommended dosage, but most find in heavily planted tanks, that you need to double dose at least. Its also better to split the weekly dosage into daily quantities. Fish contribute very little, but with a light fish load especially, i would use the comprehensive fertiliser with macro as well as micro trace elements to ensure all the necessary foods are supplied....the specialised fertiliser is ideal.
This is however quite expensive when compared to say the EI (Estimative Index) dosing, which is why many choose to use dry salts : EI DOSING USING DRY SALTS | UK Aquatic Plant Society
You can purchase dry salts from several of our sponsors, and you can also buy dry salt ready mixes which are already made up in solution ready for dosing. These are still much cheaper alternatives, but make it even more simple. Check out Aquarium Plant Food UK.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Danny (11 Feb 2013)

Cheers Ady, I will be getting a couple of bits from TGM and from reading about this it seemed as though it was the right sort of thing for what I am planning with providing both macro and micro nutrients out of what they have available so wondered if I was right or not. As it will be the first time using any form of ferts and this looks as easy as could be it seems perfect to start with for me.

I think I will get this and just see how it goes, if it is no good I will of only wasted £6.95 which is cheaper than a takeaway lunch so no big deal lol

Do you think this on it's own would be enough or should I combine it with the premium one also? Once I get into the swing of ferts etc I will look at getting the dry salts and  mixing those up.


----------



## Ady34 (11 Feb 2013)

Yeah I started off on tropica fertilisers for the very same reasons 
You won't need the premium as the specialised has the same ingredients as the premium, but also has the macro elements too of NPK (nitrogen, phosphorus and potassium). Actually tropica only advertise it as having Nitrogen and Phosphorus so unsure about the potassium, but its a comprehensive fertiliser none the less.
Some advocate using one one day and the other the next, but I personally don't see the point.
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Danny (11 Feb 2013)

Cheers mate, glad I was right on why I thought it was good. I am actually learning lol


----------

